# Do I bring my car?



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Should I bring my car with me to Spain or should I buy a (used) car upon arrival?

Comming from Denmark, this question may not be as trivial as it sounds. We have a 180% tax on cars + 25% VAT (now why would anyone leave this country . If I unregister my car I get approx. 50% of its Danish resell value back from the state. This means, that I get money and keep my car.
On the other hand, resell prices in Denmark are equally higher, then in other countries. So I could save some, even if I get the same car in Spain.

Is it worth the trouble, keeping my car. Or does it make more sense to sell it and get another in Spain?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Magnum03 said:


> Should I bring my car with me to Spain or should I buy a (used) car upon arrival?
> 
> Comming from Denmark, this question may not be as trivial as it sounds. We have a 180% tax on cars + 25% VAT (now why would anyone leave this country . If I unregister my car I get approx. 50% of its Danish resell value back from the state. This means, that I get money and keep my car.
> On the other hand, resell prices in Denmark are equally higher, then in other countries. So I could save some, even if I get the same car in Spain.
> ...


If you were from the U.K. I would say sell it and buy Spanish, but being in Denmark you pose a difficult question, that most of us cannot answer. 

However there is another that posts on the forum from Denmark, I think he is known as Morten or something similar, lets hope he responds,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> If you were from the U.K. I would say sell it and buy Spanish, but being in Denmark you pose a difficult question, that most of us cannot answer.
> 
> However there is another that posts on the forum from Denmark, I think he is known as Morten or something similar, lets hope he responds,
> 
> Hepa


yes, that was my first thought - Morten might know

I think I have another way of getting in touch with him


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Heya

Congrats on making the get-away - where in Espana are you headed?

Unless you need it for the ride downhere, I would sell it upthere. I looked into the tax-back/export option back when I moved downhere - but at least at that time it was a rather lenghty process and it obviously cant be done until youre actually in Spain (as you need plates to get it here), the valuations didnt seem to quite match the market etc -> and this end theres hassle and hoops as well - and you need to pay a (small 6-12%) import/registration tax ... so overall, it made more sense to sell and buy another one here (usually cars here are less rusty and better equipped with extras - but its probably made up for by bumps and scratches)

My main motivation for not bringing a car wasy the straightforward lack of hassle though (so I drove the english regged car from Denmark to here - afterall it was highly illegal in both places lol) ... find one here, buy it, deal done - theres enough bureaucratic hoops to jump upon arrival without the car adding to it.



Magnum03 said:


> Should I bring my car with me to Spain or should I buy a (used) car upon arrival?
> 
> Coming from Denmark, this question may not be as trivial as it sounds. We have a 180% tax on cars + 25% VAT (now why would anyone leave this country . If I unregister my car I get approx. 50% of its Danish resell value back from the state. This means, that I get money and keep my car.
> On the other hand, resell prices in Denmark are equally higher, then in other countries. So I could save some, even if I get the same car in Spain.
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> Heya
> 
> Congrats on making the get-away - where in Espana are you headed?
> 
> ...


thanks Morten - that was fast!!


----------



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, thanks!
I thought it would be beurocratic. I have looked on the Web for used cars in Spain, but the prices seem very random. Is there anything I should now, when buying a car in Spain - exept for "beware of used car salesmen". Where does the expat community buy their cars?

BTW We're comming to Malaga.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey.

Well, theres plenty of scams going around involving cars here, mainly in relation to ownership and debts .... similar to Denmark debts travel with the vehicle (ie buying it doesnt wipe them...and its not just carloans...if the previous owner went bankrupt there might be all sorts)

So ... find a car, go to a gestor (theyre everywhere - closest in DK are accountants, but gestors are more like bureaucracy handymen...so they can help you with your other things too) and have the gestor check the car is valid. If it is, he can do the ownership transfer for you (think i paid about 25euros for the service, nothing to be afraid of certainly). 

The places expats buy cars tend to be vastly more expensive than anywhere else - but of course the salesman speaks english etc - there´ll be plenty of english dealerships in the Malaga area to cruise around at. I tend to look at Coches.net: Coches nuevos, coches de ocasión, seminuevos, Km0. Todo sobre el mundo del motor. - if you search by region and find the dealerships in your area, that will give you an idea.




Magnum03 said:


> Yeah, thanks!
> I thought it would be beurocratic. I have looked on the Web for used cars in Spain, but the prices seem very random. Is there anything I should now, when buying a car in Spain - exept for "beware of used car salesmen". Where does the expat community buy their cars?
> 
> BTW We're comming to Malaga.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought a new Renault from the local Renault dealer, we have had it seven years in August and all it has needed is a new battery, tyres, and the brakes re lining. It is a Kangoo Diesel, here diesel is 89 cents a litre,

Hepa


----------

